# Uninvited guest interrupts bow hunt.....



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Technically, this is not a bow kill, but, it was stabbed with a broadhead and was killed while bow hunting....so I figured I'd post it here.

This little jewel crawled in my pop up with me about 5:55pm Friday night. 

You gotta hate it when that happens.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I looked at the pic and loudly said "OH ****"!!! excellent kill!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

they're good eating.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Did you poke a hole in your pop-up? Looks like you got him good.

I probly would have torn that pop-up to shreds trying to get out of there! lol


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I'd definately have to move that pop up, no way anyone could sit there after what I woulda done if I saw that, new chair would be in order too. Nice kill glad ur ok. Remember now why I like my box blind!! LOL


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd be like Jerry Clower "this place got a back door......Reckon where they want one". Glad it worked out.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> I looked at the pic and loudly said "OH ****"!!! excellent kill!


That would be roughly what I said when I looked down and saw him. 



RogerB said:


> they're good eating.


Yes they are. We ate him that night and ate one of the other 3 we killed Saturday night.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa Nelly!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That is not ok! I'd be hunting in a tree after that!


Cody C


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The whole time I was down there Brad, sans snake boots I don't think I saw any scenery except where I was walking 

TH


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> I looked at the pic and loudly said "OH ****"!!! excellent kill!


That's exactly what I did.

How did it get in the pop up?

I'd of had to get a new chair too.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Saw the video, crazy stuff!

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That puts a whole new meaning to the "Thrill of The Hunt" glad you got em and It did'nt 

get you-------wooooo bet your heart skipped a beat


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good story and video. Congrats on the buzzzzz tail and not getting bit


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice shot...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SilverKingHunter said:


> Nice shot...


Not exactly a shot, more like a stab. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=380253


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I will no longer complain about hunting in tree stands.....


----------

